# When do you move your juvie/sub adult to a permanent enclosure?



## Aleetist (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi, putting this in chat instead of terrariums just hoping to get more hits.

But basically the title says it, at what size/point is it a good idea to move my juvenile or sub adult tarantula to a permanent adult enclosure? I know the sling rule for size, but adults don't seem to follow that rule.

I have all slings or juveniles right now and some of them are starting to get to the point where I can't tell if it's worth it to do another smaller enclosure or if I should just move them into adult space already. 

Thanks!


----------



## antinous (Nov 21, 2018)

I’ll start moving the subadults to their permanent enclosures when they’re around 3/4 of their adult size. Some might think it’s too early, but I don’t want to keep on buying enclosures.

But I’ll add that it really also depends on the species. I keep fast growers so that’s why I do this. If I kept slower growers, like Aphonopelma, I’d bump them up more slowly as they would take quite a while to grow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 21, 2018)

antinous said:


> I’ll start moving the subadults to their permanent enclosures when they’re around 3/4 of their adult size. Some might think it’s too early, but I don’t want to keep on buying enclosures.


I would also add rehousing can be stressful for T's. Doing less of them is a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tewebag (Nov 21, 2018)

As @antinous said, I do it at about 3/4 of adult size for the permant nicely done final home. For my heavy/deep tunneling T's I do tend to rehouse them a lot quicker and less often just because they are more of a pain to do each rehouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 21, 2018)

Depends about the spider in question. When it comes to obligate burrowers, the sooner in their _final _enclosure, the better. Certain species like _M.robustum_, _P.muticus_ etc really *hate *to end moved unneccesarily too much, for that they spend a lot of time for settle and for create a comfortable burrow. So my advice is that, when it comes for those type of T's, after the sling 'stage', when they reached the 'juvenile' one, _you_ should rehome those ASAP.

For spiders like _C.cyaneopubescens_ or the average NW terrestrial, no matter the species, isn't big deal. Just use your eyes and logic, based upon the _Theraphosidae _size/stage and the current enclosure he/she's in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 21, 2018)

It depends on the individual. Some of mine are very established in their homes and really don't use that much space, so I tend to let them stay where they are until they really can't anymore. The burrowers are often in that group.
Some of mine have become far more reactive to being in a smaller enclosure, and they refuse to use their hide, so I have moved them into their adult homes earlier than others. Some can become a bolting risk if their homes are too small. I have even skipped a size for some species who are faster growing. My female Acanthoscurria geniculata was one species I did that with and she calmed down immediately.
Keep an eye on their behaviour as they get larger and that will help you decide when to move them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 23, 2018)

When they don't have enough space.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 23, 2018)

Fast growers like Poecilotheria get permanent housing at around 3.5-4". 

Slow like Brachypelma virtually max size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Nov 23, 2018)

Since day one of keeping for me has been when I get home from pet store I rehouse to permanent enclosures same day. I don't play the rehouse in 5 different sized deli cups before graduating into permanent enclosure size like most of you do. I keep mainly old world fossorials and I don't want to dig them up to rehouse. I don't care if I don't see it all that much at first because I buy mainly females and they live for 20+ years and males live for 5+ years so at some point I will see it out and about regularly. Feeding has never been an issue in a large enclosure because I leave prey at burrow entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Nov 24, 2018)

I agree with several others on here: burrowers and arboreals that spend a lot of effort on their home decoration get moved into final enclosures pretty early, terrestrials move up step by step.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Aleetist (Nov 24, 2018)

boina said:


> I agree with several others on here: burrowers and arboreals that spend a lot of effort on their home decoration get moved into final enclosures pretty early, terrestrials move up step by step.


Thanks for this summation @boina and thanks everyone else for the input. I now have a good idea of when to transfer which spoods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

